# Sulfuric Acid Data



## lazersteve (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's a nice htm chart I designed for sulfuric acid concentration and boiling point data.


Sulfuric Acid Data


Steve


----------



## mike.fortin (Oct 7, 2007)

Steve--good chart. I didnt undrstand Chris befor about how napa sulferic needed to get hoter to get stronger. Your chart helpd me see it now. Thanks. Mike.


----------



## Joe (Nov 5, 2007)

Why does the freeze/thaw point go up and down at various concentrations (non-linear)? It says the thaw point of 100% suluric acid is 51 degrees F. Is that right?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 28, 2007)

Steve,

That link seems to be dead. I think this was it

http://www.resistoflex.com/sulfuric_graphs.htm


----------



## Never_Evil (Nov 28, 2007)

Its the thermal properties like the coolant in your car. You can buy it at 100% strength and use it as such. As you add water to the mix, the thermal conductivity changes. When it reaches a 50/50 mix, it gives maximum heat transfer, lowest freezing point, highest boiling point, and the most lubrication (for water pumps).


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 28, 2007)

I fixed the link. 

Steve


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Apr 21, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> Steve,
> 
> That link seems to be dead. I think this was it
> 
> http://www.resistoflex.com/sulfuric_graphs.htm



Fantastic information!! Thanks GSP. Keep it coming. As a noob my brain needs to be soaking this up.... when I'm not reading Hoke :lol:


----------

